# Is she a shepherd / mal mix?!?



## Jasmine5 (Jun 19, 2015)

What do you guys think? This is Jasmine. She is a rescue from my local shelter . They had her listed as a shepherd mix . I took her to the bet for a check up and the vet seems to believe she is a Belgium mal / shepherd mix. She is 43 pounds and 10 months old.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow what a beautiful girl! Just absolutely stunning and regal.  she looks shepherd to me but I don't know anything really so take that with a serious grain of salt!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I too am no expert on what she is, but what I do know is that she's gorgeous!!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like a purebred German Shepherd. These markings are not uncommon in German Shepherds.


----------



## Jasmine5 (Jun 19, 2015)

See thank you guys. Yeah she is such a beautiful girl. She is such a lover. She was 15 pounds underweight when I got her and had hair like a horse. So course  she was terrified of everything . But quickly took to my other dog and me . I need help on a leash though she is soooo bad with other dogs on walks she pulls and barks like crazy I've tried a harness and a firm yank on the leash with a NO!! And she just keeps right in going. She's fine off the leash at dog park though. Anyways yeah bet says she has two bad hips and will need surgery. X rays soon


----------



## BoyOhBoy!! (Apr 30, 2015)

You might try a front clip harness to help her learn to walk with you. Begin in your house without distractions and treat when she looks towards you after you provide correction with the harness. Once she turns to you and is repetitive and loose leash, i.e. she turns with you when you turn... Then move on and repeat in areas with areas with distractions such as the backyard, then the front yard (with cars and people) and then to public places, all the while providing her the same reward. If she is really underweight, make sure your treats are protein rich and "high value" to her.

Mom to Remi


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jasmine5 said:


> See thank you guys. Yeah she is such a beautiful girl. She is such a lover. She was 15 pounds underweight when I got her and had hair like a horse. So course  she was terrified of everything . But quickly took to my other dog and me . I need help on a leash though she is soooo bad with other dogs on walks she pulls and barks like crazy I've tried a harness and a firm yank on the leash with a NO!! And she just keeps right in going. She's fine off the leash at dog park though. Anyways yeah bet says she has two bad hips and will need surgery. X rays soon


Beautiful dog in any case. 

First welcome aboard! This is not really a training thread but you said first you need help and second "harness!"

You can't correct a dog with a harness! So lose it for that purpose. I use a Slip Lead leash and Pros teach clients the proper use of a prong collar!

Details for Slip lead can be found in here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/6954690-post5.html

And Prong Collar use is at the Solid K9 training site along with "everything you need to know! 

https://www.youtube.com/user/BuffaloDogTraining 

And Tyler Muto shows some finer details on Prong use, partial to Jeff myself but both are very good trainers!
https://www.youtube.com/user/BuffaloDogTraining 



The Place Command and a Dog Park warning. I kinda pack in a lot of stuff at once sorry.:blush:


Welcome aboard.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Zeusthegsd143 said:


> Looks like a purebred German Shepherd. These markings are not uncommon in German Shepherds.


not exactly - the markings are exceptionally Uncommon . I have been looking for an authentic brindle marking for a long time . 

good looking dog


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Beautiful dog. If you were to say she was a mal/gsd I would believe it just based on body structure and in her face.. and the markings because it's not a common GSD color. However, I know next to nothing other than pictures and the research I have done out of my own curiosity on Mal's. BUT she is also 10 months and I remember Titan being that lean when he was that young.. either way I love her  She is stunning!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's gorgeous :wub:


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Absolutely stunning. Thank you for saving this girl!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

She's gorgeous! :wub: I would guess German Shepherd x Dutch Shepherd


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Jasmine is a beautiful girl!! :wub:


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

She looks more like a Dutch Shepherd to me. Brindle coloring is more common with Dutch Shepherds. Maybe Dutch/Mal mix because of her smaller size. She sure is pretty


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Brindle is more likely to come from common brindle dogs from grey hounds to pitbulls to boxers. Although the dutchie is becoming more common in shelters it is statistically unlikely.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

She's a gorgeous girl! Thank you for rescuing


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She is gorgeous! I don't see any Malinois in her, and the brindling on her legs is from another breed. Dutch Shepherd comes to mind, but as Karin mentioned, such an uncommon dog that the chances of coming across Ducth Shepherd mixes are very low.


----------



## Jasmine5 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you all for your advice! 
And thank you for welcoming us to your forum

Whatever she is I love her to pieces and she has a forever home with us  

I did purchase a prong collar so I will be looking into that lingo you sent me!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

My friends dog is a purebred GSD with the same markings. It can happen. I'm sticking with pure.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

carmspack said:


> not exactly - the markings are exceptionally Uncommon . I have been looking for an authentic brindle marking for a long time .
> 
> good looking dog


me too!

I love brindle.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She's a beauty! Thanks for all you've done for her. Bravo and welcome!


----------



## Jasmine5 (Jun 19, 2015)

She just has such a beautiful face. Her markings are so elegant looking I get compliments on her EVERYWHERE I take her .... And then she goes in attack mode and compliments go out the window lol ??


----------



## Jasmine5 (Jun 19, 2015)

I just can't get enough of her! These two have become so attached in such a short time


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow, my heart just melted away, those are the sweetest pictures ever. Looks like you weren't the only one who wanted an extra friend


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She absolutely beautiful! The brindle color on her would give the idea she has Dutch Shepherd in her. Either way she is darling! Thank you for rescuing! She looks and seems to be immensely loved!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So sweet! :wub:

I wish my dogs would love on each other and cuddle sometimes. I'm lucky if they're laying within the same part of the house lol


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I would say Dutch Shepherd/GSD mix... Definitely not a Mal.

Definitely not purebred, brindle has been bred out of their genes for a very long time. 


Shes a cutie though


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

She's not a purebred but, she is a BEAUTIFUL one of a kind!
Congrats


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Dutchie x GSD - the brindle gives it away....no GSDs with brindle....but the conformation is GSD.....she is absolutely GORGEOUS! Thank you for adopting her!

Lee


----------

